# Job Needed



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone hiring?? need a job asap! Willing to do anything


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Willing to do anything is nice and a great attitude. But, what are you good at?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

was a pipe fitter for 4yrs, done some landscaping, know how to run a pipe threader, use hand tools....willing to learn and willing to work where ever and when ever


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Gulf power has alot of contract work going on right now. I'll call my brother and find out the name of the contractor and see where you need to apply at if you want.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you have any experiance doing concrete work? Specifically point and patch typical in commercial construction.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

no i do not....but willing to learn


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I need someone with the experiance right now, I just hire a guy today before I saw your post. I may need to hire another next week, do you have transportation to perdido key? The job involves Chipping and grinding of concrete as well as a few other related activities. The work also involves working on swing stages on a 16 story building. If you are ok with this pm me your contact information and I will put you next on my list.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump :bump :bump


----------

